# RCS ignoring Hikari Algae Wafers?



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

So, I decided to take the plunge and put 7 juvenile RCS (along with 3 Ottos) into my 17 day old NPT. There isn't much algae in the tank and I heard that ottos should be constantly eating, so I put in a Hikari Algae disc. I noticed that the shrimp and ottos completely ignored the wafer. What gives? I thought that they would go nuts for it. At the very least, I thought the MTS and pond snails would have devoured it. I ended up sucking the disintegrated remains of most of the disc out of the tank the next day.

*So what are they eating?* It is now going on day 2 and the tiny bit of red algae that was spotting the front glass is now gone. I'm guessing the ottos took care of it? As for the shrimp, they seem to be devouring the dead leaves of my rotala. 
*
Why the change in behavior? *The first night, they swam very actively, running over plant leaves, across the bottom of the substrate, even swimming through open water but now they don't leave their new spot to explore further. I think the shrimp have took up permanent residence living and dining in the bunches of rotala. In fact, I was sure they were all dead except that I couldn't find a body and it took me a few hours to even pick them out from the leaves. Is that normal? I'm guessing since they have shelter and food in one spot, they have no incentive to leave.

There are no other fish in the tank. Do you think I should keep trying the Hikari wafers or just let them eat what's in the tank?

I've witnessed both the RCS and ottos pooping so I take that as a good sign and that they are eating.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I find that newly introduced RCS will spend a couple of days foraging and consuming the existing tank detritus before having any interest in "artificial" food. It's more natural to them and probably taste better. Also, 7 juvenile RCS eat very little.

I would let them forage for a few more days, then add about 1/8 of an algae wafer to see if they're interested. They have a good sense of smell so if they're hungry, they'll find the food. They'll also eat flake food that drops down and most other foods, so I wouldn't worry too much about them. You probably won't need to feed them intentionally more than once per week. You don't need to feed the otto. I've had an otto in an 8 gallon for months and I've never seen him eat the algae wafer. Still fat and happy though.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine do the same with the wafers. Nobody in the tank touches the disks. I switched to "micro wafers" and everybody loves it. Both from the Hikari company.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought they had a good sense of smell. All seem to come to dinner.
I feed the small aglae wafers, crab food, and they like the left over flake food (has to Copper in it).

Actually they seem to love the flake food best. One actual came up and tried to eat it. Hey Shrimp wait your turn, that's for the fish, you get the left overs .

I did some planting yesterday and had quite a bit of stuff floating around. Man looked like a party for them. Lots of microbes I suppose.


Halibass said:


> I find that newly introduced RCS will spend a couple of days foraging and consuming the existing tank detritus before having any interest in "artificial" food. It's more natural to them and probably taste better. Also, 7 juvenile RCS eat very little.
> 
> I would let them forage for a few more days, then add about 1/8 of an algae wafer to see if they're interested. They have a good sense of smell so if they're hungry, they'll find the food. They'll also eat flake food that drops down and most other foods, so I wouldn't worry too much about them. You probably won't need to feed them intentionally more than once per week. You don't need to feed the otto. I've had an otto in an 8 gallon for months and I've never seen him eat the algae wafer. Still fat and happy though.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

My cherrys don't like the wafers much either... but my otto and pygmy cories love them. 

Last night I put in a steamed sweet pea leftover from dinner. Just took the outer skin off and dropped it in the tank. At least one of the shrimps smelled it immediately and stalked all the way across the tank, snuck past the cory cats (who seemed to love it too) and then latched on and would not leave. She even fought the cats off for it.

So maybe try a dropping a cooked pea or two in there (make sure they don't have butter or oil or stuff on them) or a thin slice of cucumber or zucchini!


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the micro wafers. It seems the shrimp are split on what they favor to eat. 3-4 of the shrimp love the micro wafers, and the others didn't come over at all. Wow are those wafers tiny!

They didn't seem to eat their shedded skins though. I thought that they needed to eat it to regain lost nutrients to form a new shell?

I got a morimmo moss ball today. They seem indifferent to it.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

All of my shrimps love hikari wafers... not just hikari wafers other fish food as well. Your shrimps do not eat or doesn't like the food, here are the reasons. 
One, you are giving them too much food which shrimps doesn't eat much. Second, if your shrimps doesn't like or eating the food, they may be in bad condition. Third, check your water. Maybe your water is not good for those shrimps. Just watch their behavior everyday about 10mins. You never know what's causing them not to eat.
Like Halibass said, if those are newly shrimp that was introduced to your tank, they will not eat about 1-2 days. They will have to get use to your water and tank. If they don't still eat or don't like the food, you really need to check your tank. Shrimps are very sensitive with water.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

My Cherries like pretty much everything I feed them. I don't feed them hikari wafers because it ends up being eaten by my red ramshorn snail instead. Make another selection or cuisine to offer them once they consume all they can from the garden they live in.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine will eat any wafers, sinking pellets or flake that goes in the tank. Try a small amount of different things to see what tickles their fancy. Usually the first day or two in the tank they prefer to scope the place out and won't bother with prepared foods.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.

The shrimp seem to exhibit different eating behaviors depending on their maturity level. The smallest/clearest shrimp seem to be the most active and swim all over the place looking for food. They also seem to be the ones dining on all the prepared food stuffs. The larger/redder shrimps seem to crawl more and eat the plant leaves.


----------

